# 2017 PSE Evolve 35 in for a full review >>--------->



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well the Evolve 35 just came in and I will be breaking this one down for a full review and walking you through my whole tuning process. 

Out of the box pics 










Any video clips I will be posting to my new YouTube page shanechuning. If you want to catch things there first make sure you subscribe to that. 

Will have a edited version that will be a full breakdown of my tuning process and more in the near future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Awesome! Shot the 31 today, and it about blew me away. Was not expecting it to be so nice, ordered one shortly after shooting it, now, Cant wait for my 31 to show


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Can't wait to hear what u think. I love mine


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

Looking forward to it


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Since I love the very fine tuning details I am intrigued by the cam system in conjunction with the wedge lock system. I'm thinking the two working together will be a thing of beauty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedhtr13 (Jan 17, 2009)

In for review


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Right out of the box the cam synch is dead nuts on the money. I'm sure bows may very but this one is spot on for initial setup. You will see the cable stop on top and bottom with the same hair gap away before hitting. 



















Draw length in the 29" slot is spot on with let-off adjustment in the most amount of holding weight position. 



















Will be changing draw length to 28" from the factory 29"





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

Looks good I'm thinking about picking one up for 3d and a backup hunting bow to my carbon air 34. I love these cams.


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Marked


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

So far its the evolve 31 vs the reign 6 for me this year. I probably wont get to shoot either before hand in my specs so i will be relying on reviews, mostly yours after the job youve done on my Prodigy.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

I shot a shop techs Evolve 35 today all setup. It was nice. I probably liked it better than any of the PSE's I've shot in the last few years, but it didn't blow me away. I would have liked to shot a bare bow just to see how it was with vibration, etc. I did like how the cam system felt more comfortable and didn't feel like it wanted to go like most PSE's I've shot.

I would like to try the shorter version.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Could you post the draw length difference at each letoff so we know how much the draw length changes at each setting.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

This is the bow I'm seriously thinking about. Watching intently.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tag


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> Could you post the draw length difference at each letoff so we know how much the draw length changes at each setting.


You got it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's where we're at now

Centershot at 13/16









Nock height a hair high to start










Results at 5 and 10 yards are a tail right / bareshaft left by a fair amount for that close. 

This tells me, we will need some tweaking to wedge lock system or cam spacer configuration. 

Not the end of the world but there will be some adjustments needed. 

Will be thinking over the route I want to take and keep you posted. 

Got any questions in the mean time feel free to ask and I will cover them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

For soft nocks I use just a series of half hitch ties and burn each end


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

If you take a little side load off with the cable slide it should help bring those bare shafts to the right. Moving the rest and spacers are not the only option. Cable slide offset can be a big help in fine tuning that gets forgotten/overlooked often.


----------



## Lcp3557 (Nov 12, 2014)

tag


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> If you take a little side load off with the cable slide it should help bring those bare shafts to the right. Moving the rest and spacers are not the only option. Cable slide offset can be a big help in fine tuning that gets forgotten/overlooked often.


Already done my friend, not enough adjustment to clean it up. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

Here for the info. Shot one the other nite, and although it was just off the rack with a quick setup, I really liked the bow. I got a very slight right tear thru paper with it, so I'm curious to see how you tackle the tuning. 

Is the wedge pocket adjustable on the Evolve bows ? I thought the left/right adjustment feature was only on the Supras and Xpressions ?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

mikesmith66 said:


> Here for the info. Shot one the other nite, and although it was just off the rack with a quick setup, I really liked the bow. I got a very slight right tear thru paper with it, so I'm curious to see how you tackle the tuning.
> 
> Is the wedge pocket adjustable on the Evolve bows ? I thought the left/right adjustment feature was only on the Supras and Xpressions ?


Excellent question 

I was under the impression that the Evolve did have the wedge lock adjustment










However it does not have the side torques bolts to make this possible

No worries, will tune it out accordingly like any other with shim swapping capabilities. 

Was going to go that route anyways do to the bottom cam pre lean











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

It appears it has the wedge lock adjustment but not the LAS package like on their target bows. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^That's a game changer for me.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

What's the limb order?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> It appears it has the wedge lock adjustment but not the LAS package like on their target bows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confused. Not familiar with the target bows.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> It appears it has the wedge lock adjustment but not the LAS package like on their target bows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you are basically saying no lateral adjustment of the pockets?? If so this is why I will completely pass on this bow. I just can't see spending a grand and having to shim when I can twist a yolk on my decree.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> It appears it has the wedge lock adjustment but not the LAS package like on their target bows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confused, if it does not have wedge lock to adjust lateral movement what does the wedgelock on these bows actually adjust. Thank you


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

The Wedge lock just secures the limbs in the pocket.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^
Yep

So the Wedge lock system makes for zero movement in the limbs. The LAS is separate and only in the target line for now. 

I was thinking they went hand in hand as it seems some others had that same impression. Had quite a few asking about it. 

Update on tuning here shortly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Let's get caught up and current a little. 

Bottom cam lean prior to switching cam spacers










Current cam lean at brace after switching it up 










Just to clarify, I can give a hoot about cam lean if it tunes to zero lateral nock travel. In this case I was getting a fair amount of tail right bareshaft left at 10 yards. Enough to know that adjustments needed to be made prior to proceeding forward with anymore tuning. 

Current nock height









Current centershot 

Right in between 3/4 and 13/16











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

We are making some headway now

Bareshaft & Fletched at 20 yards











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice! Bottom cam looks much better. I have a feeling this bow will be a tack driver when you are done.


----------



## Lcp3557 (Nov 12, 2014)

How does PSE give this bow the name EVOLVE? If I wanted to break a bow down and shim to get the bow to bare shaft tune , I would purchase an Elite. This is a step back not a step forward. If this thing had the LAS and you could get it to bare shaft tune using the LAS it would be the best thing out there. I just don't get it. I'm all for developing a binary cam bow that will bare shaft tune without shimming and limb failure. Sorry for jacking your thread.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

It holds very well
For those that love a 2 track bow with the high let-off, you are going to love this bow. 
The back wall is very firm and they did a great job with vertical nock travel while maintaining perfect cam synch. 

They also have less lean throughout the draw cycle than most your 2 tracks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Lcp3557 said:


> How does PSE give this bow the name EVOLVE? If I wanted to break a bow down and shim to get the bow to bare shaft tune , I would purchase an Elite. This is a step back not a step forward. If this thing had the LAS and you could get it to bare shaft tune using the LAS it would be the best thing out there. I just don't get it. I'm all for developing a binary cam bow that will bare shaft tune without shimming and limb failure. Sorry for jacking your thread.


No worries

We all have choices 

I can already see more benefits with this system over your normal 2 tracks and will elaborate more on that later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Following, looks good Ot7, thanks for sharing the journey.


----------



## Mcbowhunt (Jun 1, 2013)

Watching this thread closely. Interested in the cams efficiency with heavier arrows at Shane's DL. Cam efficiency is huge, especially for guys with a 26.5" DL- like me!


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Shane, 
Did you end up just swapping bottom cam shims? Or did you move the bottom cam in increments to the right using other shims?
Thanks!


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Lcp3557 said:


> How does PSE give this bow the name EVOLVE? If I wanted to break a bow down and shim to get the bow to bare shaft tune , I would purchase an Elite. This is a step back not a step forward. If this thing had the LAS and you could get it to bare shaft tune using the LAS it would be the best thing out there. I just don't get it. I'm all for developing a binary cam bow that will bare shaft tune without shimming and limb failure. Sorry for jacking your thread.



No need to break a bow down to shim it. I use an EZ Press and can shim a bow in a couple minutes. It takes no more time than twisting a yoke and having to recheck your timing on the draw board. It's really not a big deal.


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

WCork said:


> Shane,
> Did you end up just swapping bottom cam shims? Or did you move the bottom cam in increments to the right using other shims?
> Thanks!


x2. Can let us know how it was set up from factory on the shim size and order. And if you just swapped shims or used aftermarket shims to move it over as quoted?

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

This bow really has my interest. Between this and the reign 7 there are some awesome new bows on the market this year.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

WCork said:


> Shane,
> Did you end up just swapping bottom cam shims? Or did you move the bottom cam in increments to the right using other shims?
> Thanks!





Scottie/PA said:


> No need to break a bow down to shim it. I use an EZ Press and can shim a bow in a couple minutes. It takes no more time than twisting a yoke and having to recheck your timing on the draw board. It's really not a big deal.


Yes sir 



ss315 said:


> x2. Can let us know how it was set up from factory on the shim size and order. And if you just swapped shims or used aftermarket shims to move it over as quoted?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



Bottom cam came in with just 1 .020 shim on the left side. I ended up taking that out and going with a .062 on the left and filled in the right. 
Would have to check what's on the right side to be exact, it may be very close to .062. 

I won't to stress that any time you shim it may very depending on limb deflection differences. 

On a side note, being a different cam system etc
I will elaborate more on my thoughts on grip and what it takes to get tune settings in the right range. 

I used to talk about this and get blasted but I feel a good portion of the folks have caught on so I will share my thoughts on this one. 

If you do encounter some issues it's a tip that may get you over the hump. I will add, it's very repeatable. 

Will have a video clip sometime later this evening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

A competent dealer will swap shims and its over, as nice as the evolve is, avoiding it because it may need a shim or two is a big mistake Imo as its a fantastic bow, and a great design


----------



## bowtech3dhunter (Apr 16, 2012)

*2017 PSE Evolve 35 in for a full review &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

Not trying to hijack your thread but I notice you glue and then shave your vanes on your bare shafts. I know absolutely nothing about bare shaft tuning so just curious, Why not just shoot a bare shaft? Is it an attempt to keep weight as close as possible?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

nccrutch said:


> The Wedge lock just secures the limbs in the pocket.


So basically nothing...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Lcp3557 said:


> How does PSE give this bow the name EVOLVE? If I wanted to break a bow down and shim to get the bow to bare shaft tune , I would purchase an Elite. This is a step back not a step forward. If this thing had the LAS and you could get it to bare shaft tune using the LAS it would be the best thing out there. I just don't get it. I'm all for developing a binary cam bow that will bare shaft tune without shimming and limb failure. Sorry for jacking your thread.


I agree and I think it is kind of low down of PSE to put the wedge lock all over the bow leading consumers to believe it has the same adjustability. Why can't manufacturers just be straightforward with consumers. Sorry but I have a big problem with misleading marketing which goes on a bunch out there. Anyway, sorry Shane. Good luck with the tuning. I'm out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*2017 PSE Evolve 35 in for a full review &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*



bowtech3dhunter said:


> Not trying to hijack your thread but I notice you glue and then shave your vanes on your bare shafts. I know absolutely nothing about bare shaft tuning so just curious, Why not just shoot a bare shaft? Is it an attempt to keep weight as close as possible?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your good

I don't glue on then shave off on purpose. I just usually shave off the vanes when they get holes in them from shooting groups and just rotate. 

I got a bunch of each, shaved and clean. 

Either way you get the same results


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

trucker3573 said:


> So basically nothing...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This is not exactly true so you might be misleading some at that statement. 

If you were to take that off completely there would be slight play in the limbs. This just leads to tighter zero tolerance play in the limbs. 

Yes, it would be cool to have the LAS on the hunting bows for lateral fine tuning. Will it yield me any different end results when I'm done ? No





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

I get you but I have 2 decrees with no wedge lock and the tune is easy and seems to stick. Nothing is being a little sarcastic maybe un necessary other than to make it seem there is more adjustment than there is more reflects my true opinion.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I guess to put it in perspective it has way more positive attributes that I would rather focus on than to complain about one thing they didn't bring over from their target line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Scottie/PA said:


> No need to break a bow down to shim it. I use an EZ Press and can shim a bow in a couple minutes. It takes no more time than twisting a yoke and having to recheck your timing on the draw board. It's really not a big deal.


I know I don't do this as often as you, but I've gotten to where I just take the string/cable off and take the bow out of the press to shim. Just seems like the axle holes are never quite inline and constantly dropping shims. They then enter a time warp and disappear. Same for eclips. Curious if you have some tricks to make it easier. I've tried sticking shims together with a dot of grease.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

trucker3573 said:


> I agree and I think it is kind of low down of PSE to put the wedge lock all over the bow leading consumers to believe it has the same adjustability. Why can't manufacturers just be straightforward with consumers. Sorry but I have a big problem with misleading marketing which goes on a bunch out there. Anyway, sorry Shane. Good luck with the tuning. I'm out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's what I felt too. No big deal for me to shim if need be, but without that feature it's not worth $400 bucks more than the Epix.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

skynight said:


> I know I don't do this as often as you, but I've gotten to where I just take the string/cable off and take the bow out of the press to shim. Just seems like the axle holes are never quite inline and constantly dropping shims. They then enter a time warp and disappear. Same for eclips. Curious if you have some tricks to make it easier. I've tried sticking shims together with a dot of grease.


Me too. I must be doing something wrong but I find it an absolute nightmare to get axels in and out of limbs while the bow is in the press. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

trucker3573 said:


> Me too. I must be doing something wrong but I find it an absolute nightmare to get axels in and out of limbs while the bow is in the press.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


X3 show us the trick. I always end up taking it off the press also, once the cables are off and move the shims then back on the press. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

If you can't get the axles to "push" through easily, rather than tapping with a punch, your press fingers are not applying even pressure.
Can't say I've ever removed a bow from the press just to shim.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

You have to take all pre lean out of the cams by adjusting the press fingers. I just eyeball it and never have problems getting axles back in.


----------



## garypriceripped (Mar 23, 2013)

Out West said:


> I shot a shop techs Evolve 35 today all setup. It was nice. I probably liked it better than any of the PSE's I've shot in the last few years, but it didn't blow me away. I would have liked to shot a bare bow just to see how it was with vibration, etc. I did like how the cam system felt more comfortable and didn't feel like it wanted to go like most PSE's I've shot.
> 
> I would like to try the shorter version.


I shot a bare 35 Evolve with nothing but a rest on it and string loop. I could not believe how steady it held and zero vibration after the shot. The guys at LAS are raving about a PSE. I can't believe it. The 35 seems to be easier to handle than the 31 but, it is all personal preference.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*2017 PSE Evolve 35 in for a full review &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

Current specs with a 419 gr arrow




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superdiablo (Feb 7, 2003)

skynight said:


> I know I don't do this as often as you, but I've gotten to where I just take the string/cable off and take the bow out of the press to shim. Just seems like the axle holes are never quite inline and constantly dropping shims. They then enter a time warp and disappear. Same for eclips. Curious if you have some tricks to make it easier. I've tried sticking shims together with a dot of grease.


I really feel your pain. After crossing a few emails with (the nice people at) LCA, they made me see they do not allow/recommend removing axles with their press (green model here). My fault not to read it in advance ukey:. I really miss my old Sure Loc press that I sold to fund for the hyped LCA. Bulkier, slower but otherwise a better choice IMHO.
Sorry for the hijack


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

trucker3573 said:


> I agree and I think it is kind of low down of PSE to put the wedge lock all over the bow leading consumers to believe it has the same adjustability. Why can't manufacturers just be straightforward with consumers. Sorry but I have a big problem with misleading marketing which goes on a bunch out there. Anyway, sorry Shane. Good luck with the tuning. I'm out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The Evolve is not advertised to have the Limb Adjustment System (LAS). The Evolve is advertised to have the Wedge Lock pocket. Wedge Lock does not equal LAS. The 2 features are not related. It's not misleading at all once you read the info on the website.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I just want to say, you posted two great before and after pics on how effective a slight shimming is at reducing cam lean. 

Not only that, but since it corrected your tune(cleaned up nock right), it shows the importance of shimming. 

I've shimmed single cams, binary cams, dual cams etc. To me shimming is a very effective tool in the tuning process.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I just want to say, you posted two great before and after pics on how effective a slight shimming is at reducing cam lean.
> 
> Not only that, but since it corrected your tune(cleaned up nock right), it shows the importance of shimming.
> 
> I've shimmed single cams, binary cams, dual cams etc. To me shimming is a very effective tool in the tuning process.


Agreed, it definitely can be a very important art of the fine tuning process. 

Checking consistency with tune and grip now at 20 yards








You will notice two with fletching bases on them and two without. Figured I would show you proof it really doesn't matter since I always get asked. 

Going to fine tune a couple things a little more and then I will give you final tune settings. 
Also will include how much draw length is increased with the different let-off positions 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

ontarget7 said:


> Agreed, it definitely can be a very important art of the fine tuning process.
> 
> Checking consistency with tune and grip now at 20 yards
> 
> ...


What's the letoff range with the current modules you have?


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

Tag


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

GVDocHoliday said:


> What's the letoff range with the current modules you have?


80-90%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Shane are u set on 90%??


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

jacobh said:


> Shane are u set on 90%??


80%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

superdiablo said:


> I really feel your pain. After crossing a few emails with (the nice people at) LCA, they made me see they do not allow/recommend removing axles with their press (green model here). My fault not to read it in advance ukey:. I really miss my old Sure Loc press that I sold to fund for the hyped LCA. Bulkier, slower but otherwise a better choice IMHO.
> Sorry for the hijack


I use the ez green model and have 0 issues removing or getting axles back in.
Sorry ontarget7, back on topic.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a clip guys showing you grip. If your having an issue like a right tear or bareshaft left tail right you can't work out, this may help you out

https://youtu.be/97Kx6fX47zI


----------



## SurfaceArchery (Dec 8, 2016)

Very good review thus far. Following...


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice video bro, i really like the new grip they put on the evolve, also love the eric church tune in the background, very nice!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> Could you post the draw length difference at each letoff so we know how much the draw length changes at each setting.


With each let-off change you will change draw length by 3/16"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Shane, great review as always. Looking forward to the reign 6


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*2017 PSE Evolve 35 in for a full review &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

This is some cool stuff if your into the tech stuff ! 

I decided to setup some Easton SuoerDrive 25's 290 spine with 125 gr points up front. 

Reset nock height and left centershot as is. Well, I ended up with a decent nock low bareshaft high impact at 20 yards. 
To fix this I ended up putting 2 full twist in the cable at the top cam. 









However this threw off cam synch and I had the bottom cam hitting first










Top cam gap at full draw










From there I thought maybe we could adjust the let-off adjustable pieces and get the cams back hitting at the same time. 
Bingo, that worked perfect


















Lastly,
The results with a very stiff spine arrow are absolutely perfect entry at 20 yards










Cool way to adjust cams and get them hitting at the same time. Even when clean vertical nock travel is requiring cams to be out of synch some.

I bet PSE doesn't even know about that one 
[emoji848][emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrikerN40015 (Dec 11, 2016)

In for the review


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> This is some cool stuff if your into the tech stuff !
> 
> I decided to setup some Easton SuoerDrive 25's 290 spine with 125 gr points up front.
> 
> ...


Nice! was the alternative to redo the nock point and dloop on the string? 

And putting twists into the string was faster? 

Just trying to understand the thought process methodology. 

(Especially cuz i have an evolve 35 hanging in my garage [emoji4])


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Redoing nock point and d loop did not work. 
The Dloop will only get you very minor changes. 

It's pretty common to not have cams hitting at the same time in certain situations to get clean vertical nock travel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Good stuff as always Shane! 

Let's say you didn't adjust the letoff mods...could you adjust the tiller bolts to fix the vertical nock travel? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Right out of the box the cam synch is dead nuts on the money. I'm sure bows may very but this one is spot on for initial setup. You will see the cable stop on top and bottom with the same hair gap away before hitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the screw inside the cable stops allow you to adjust letoff %?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

TheTracker said:


> Does the screw inside the cable stops allow you to adjust letoff %?


Yes...there are 3 slots in each stop...80%, 85% and 90%. They also make interchangable low letoff stops as well where the 3 slots are 65%, 70% and 75%. So the bows with the evolve cams can be adjusted from 65% to 90%.


----------



## bam2880 (Mar 28, 2011)

What are you guys seeing as far as max poundage on a 60 pound bow. Are they maxing out right at 60 or a little above


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

WCork said:


> Good stuff as always Shane!
> 
> Let's say you didn't adjust the letoff mods...could you adjust the tiller bolts to fix the vertical nock travel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Adjusting the tiller bolts just changes the nocking point. I went as far as 1/8" nock high and still maintained a bareshaft high tail low condition at 20 yards. 


You get to the point where you are to far outside that balance of a tune so then you look for other avenues to make it all come together




bam2880 said:


> What are you guys seeing as far as max poundage on a 60 pound bow. Are they maxing out right at 60 or a little above



With limb bolts bottomed out, mine is coming in at 60.5#


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piscafile (Oct 24, 2016)

So what is the advantage/disadvantage of the longer 35" axle length over the 31"? And don't say 4", I've seen others get caught by that one before.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Shane will answer this but all I see with longer axle to axle is strong angle and harder canting the bow with longer AtoA


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

Does anybody know if the lower letoff mods are available yet ?


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Shane, just so I understand this, you tuned the bow to have perfect vertical nock travel and you were unable to tune the resulting cam sync without messing up your nock travel? That's why you adjusted your letoff mods to achieve perfect cam timing while maintaining your nock travel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Shane I know you've mentioned it but what arrow speed calculator do you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

IN_Varmntr said:


> Hey Shane, just so I understand this, you tuned the bow to have perfect vertical nock travel and you were unable to tune the resulting cam sync without messing up your nock travel? That's why you adjusted your letoff mods to achieve perfect cam timing while maintaining your nock travel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once switching arrows to the 290 spine SuperDrives I ended up with a tail low bareshaft high condition in the same exact setting the DaTorch and Hexx 330's were at. Which was perfect cam synch and let-off position in the same slot from one to another. 

This would not tune out until a changed cam synch. Now I could stay with it as is and have one cam hit before the other and the results were the same with perfect bareshafts. Just figured I would change the let-off positions so they hit at the exact same time to see if results stayed true and they did. 

You aren't really achieving perfect cam synch from one to another but it allows you to adjust and make it feel like cam synch is still spot on and hitting at the same time

Actually pretty cool fine tune adjustment that I stumbled upon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for that. Very cool indeed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Once switching arrows to the 290 spine SuperDrives I ended up with a tail low bareshaft high condition in the same exact setting the DaTorch and Hexx 330's were at. Which was perfect cam synch and let-off position in the same slot from one to another.
> 
> This would not tune out until a changed cam synch. Now I could stay with it as is and have one cam hit before the other and the results were the same with perfect bareshafts. Just figured I would change the let-off positions so they hit at the exact same time to see if results stayed true and they did.
> 
> ...


So you have one cam on say 80% and the other on 85% to get stops hitting the same?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> So you have one cam on say 80% and the other on 85% to get stops hitting the same?


One in 80% and the other in 90%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk-1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Great review so far! I have one on order for my hunting rig, but what do you think of this as a freestyle target rig? I'm coming from Elite and have really liked the 2 track binary cams. I just got the Supra about a month ago and am still learning the bow, it's a great bow just not the feel I'm accustomed to. What I really liked about the Elites was their ability to just sit and aim with the solid wall. I've shot the Evolve with a whisker biscuit but otherwise bare and it seemed to feel a lot like the Elites..


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*2017 PSE Evolve 35 in for a full review &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

I have been through a good handful of target rigs over 36" ATA and for whatever reason they are not for me. I am definitely in that 36" ATA and under category so I feel it would do just fine in a freestyle platform. 

On the freestyle side of things and to go with the review. I have noticed when running the long stab with a side bar on the Evolve 35 it is pushing the centershot quite aways to the outside. So for guys going with a freestyle setup it would not be out of the norm to see you pushing 7/8 centershot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk-1 (Aug 9, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> I have been through a good handful of target rigs over 36" ATA and for whatever reason they are not for me. I am definitely in that 36" ATA and under category so I feel it would do just fine in a freestyle platform.
> 
> On the freestyle side of things and to go with the review. I have noticed when running the long stab with a side bar on the Evolve 35 it is pushing the centershot quite aways to the outside. So for guys going with a freestyle setup it would not be out of the norm to see you pushing 7/8 centershot.
> 
> ...


You and me both, I'm a 28" draw and I could never get the Victory 39 to feel right for me. The E35's and now the Supra with a 37" ATA work great. The Supra has smaller cams than the Evolve, so I'm thinking the string angle might be pretty close to each other.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> One in 80% and the other in 90%
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane, is the tail low, bare shaft high result typical when a stiffer spined arrow than one might normally use for a given bow is used? I ran into this setting up a new Xpedition Denali recently and had not seen it before.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Adamsdjr said:


> Shane, is the tail low, bare shaft high result typical when a stiffer spined arrow than one might normally use for a given bow is used? I ran into this setting up a new Xpedition Denali recently and had not seen it before.


I'm going to have to say in general, no. It would be more of a lateral change that would need adjusting. 

However, this is a new cam design all together so I would have to see a few more to feel that is a characteristic of the bow design and not just a isolated case. 

The SuperDrive 25 bareshafts are flying perfect still so I am confident it wasn't a fluke thing or I had some false readings etc.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

Not to hijack the thread, but I've found if you do have high tears, and you overspine a shaft for your setup, it will indeed shoot with a lower tail. Some of the Defiants that had that problem, shot better with a much stiffer spine. I think it does have some vertical effect. Now, back to this great review.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Kris87 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but I've found if you do have high tears, and you overspine a shaft for your setup, it will indeed shoot with a lower tail. Some of the Defiants that had that problem, shot better with a much stiffer spine. I think it does have some vertical effect. Now, back to this great review.


Whats up, bro

Never had any Defiants with a tail low myself, it was tail high that was more the problem.

I just rarely ever see tail highs with a stiff spine unless your using a spring steel rest. 

Most the stiff spines are worked out laterally for me.

If they incorporate the LAS into this system it would have endless adjust-ability


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

ontarget7 said:


> I have been through a good handful of target rigs over 36" ATA and for whatever reason they are not for me. I am definitely in that 36" ATA and under category so I feel it would do just fine in a freestyle platform.
> 
> On the freestyle side of things and to go with the review. I have noticed when running the long stab with a side bar on the Evolve 35 it is pushing the centershot quite aways to the outside. So for guys going with a freestyle setup it would not be out of the norm to see you pushing 7/8 centershot.
> 
> ...


are you running a low mounted back bar? Did you try it mounted off the main stab hole? Last year GRIV was talking about getting weird tail right tears that cleaned up when he moved the back bar to a higher position.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Reed said:


> are you running a low mounted back bar? Did you try it mounted off the main stab hole? Last year GRIV was talking about getting weird tail right tears that cleaned up when he moved the back bar to a higher position.


Yes, in the lower position

I have not tried that yet.
Thanks for the heads up on Griv's findings. I will see if I get similar results :thumbs_up


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the very in depth detailed review. The E35 is in my top 3 of possible purchases this year. If I indeed decide to go the PSE route,this review will be VERY helpful in my tuning process! Cheers!🍻


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Reed said:


> are you running a low mounted back bar? Did you try it mounted off the main stab hole? Last year GRIV was talking about getting weird tail right tears that cleaned up when he moved the back bar to a higher position.


Switched to the higher mounting hole / same as main stab and definitely workable. Very close to repeating the results when leaving it in the same centershot position as is, with just a hunting stab and no back bar. 

Would have to agree with Griv's results. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Thanks for the very in depth detailed review. The E35 is in my top 3 of possible purchases this year. If I indeed decide to go the PSE route,this review will be VERY helpful in my tuning process! Cheers!


You are very welcome !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Switched to the higher mounting hole / same as main stab and definitely workable. Very close to repeating the results when leaving it in the same centershot position as is, with just a hunting stab and no back bar.
> 
> Would have to agree with Griv's results.
> 
> ...


If I could add to this, I have had similar issues with right tears while running my side bar in the lower hole on some bows. On a couple occasions, I tried running twin v-bars on the back, and it cured the issue. Just thought I'd throw that out there..

Back to Evolve talk...:darkbeer:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

mikesmith66 said:


> If I could add to this, I have had similar issues with right tears while running my side bar in the lower hole on some bows. On a couple occasions, I tried running twin v-bars on the back, and it cured the issue. Just thought I'd throw that out there..
> 
> Back to Evolve talk...:darkbeer:


Good info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWAtkinson (Aug 14, 2016)

Cheers for the excellent review! Good stuff!


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> Yes...there are 3 slots in each stop...80%, 85% and 90%. They also make interchangable low letoff stops as well where the 3 slots are 65%, 70% and 75%. So the bows with the evolve cams can be adjusted from 65% to 90%.


It's an entirely different mod. Not just the stops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Set mine up today as a full freestyle rig. Very very impressed with how it held on target


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bam2880 (Mar 28, 2011)

How much weight are you running On your stabilizers


----------



## JCoulas (Nov 23, 2015)

how does your pre lean look after shimming the bottom cam (with an arrow on the side of the cam)? does it intersect the d loop or does it run parallel to the bowstring?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

JCoulas said:


> how does your pre lean look after shimming the bottom cam (with an arrow on the side of the cam)? does it intersect the d loop or does it run parallel to the bowstring?























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

trucker3573 said:


> Me too. I must be doing something wrong but I find it an absolute nightmare to get axels in and out of limbs while the bow is in the press.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I shimmed my old DNA this week before selling it. Put it in my press, tapped the axle out, lowered the cam, installed one new shim on one side, slid the axle back in to hold the cam and installed one new shim on the other side, and pushed the axle back in the rest of the way. Took maybe 10min.

If you don't like the Evolve then that's fine, but let the man do his thorough review without posting constantly about how PSE deceived you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Jeff K in IL said:


> I shimmed my old DNA this week before selling it. Put it in my press, tapped the axle out, lowered the cam, installed one new shim on one side, slid the axle back in to hold the cam and installed one new shim on the other side, and pushed the axle back in the rest of the way. Took maybe 10min.
> 
> If you don't like the Evolve then that's fine, but let the man do his thorough review without posting constantly about how PSE deceived you.
> 
> ...


Yes ...you probably should have noticed it stopped yet you bring up a million posts later. Thanks for your input who's next....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfaceArchery (Dec 8, 2016)

That is one good looking rig right there... I'll have one, one day!!!


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

Have you had a chance to shoot the 65% mods yet? 



wolf44 said:


> It's an entirely different mod. Not just the stops
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Squeezed in a little time at 60 yards with the PSE Evolve 35 as a freestyle setup. Man its been awhile since I shot any distance whatsoever with a freestyle setup.

The wind really picked up so didn't have time for 80 yards

https://youtu.be/TVa92sKa_io


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice, especially in the wind. Looks like a great shooting bow.


----------



## bam2880 (Mar 28, 2011)

What vanes are you running on the SuperDrives?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

wolf44 said:


> Set mine up today as a full freestyle rig. Very very impressed with how it held on target
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What let off dan?


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

BowHuntnKY said:


> What let off dan?


80. Don't have the other mods yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

ontarget7 said:


> Switched to the higher mounting hole / same as main stab and definitely workable. Very close to repeating the results when leaving it in the same centershot position as is, with just a hunting stab and no back bar.
> 
> Would have to agree with Griv's results.
> 
> ...


I found it cleared up some tears for some of the bows I was playing with as well.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Squeezed in a little time at 60 yards with the PSE Evolve 35 as a freestyle setup. Man its been awhile since I shot any distance whatsoever with a freestyle setup.
> 
> The wind really picked up so didn't have time for 80 yards
> 
> https://youtu.be/TVa92sKa_io


Very good. Liking this bow.


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Squeezed in a little time at 60 yards with the PSE Evolve 35 as a freestyle setup. Man its been awhile since I shot any distance whatsoever with a freestyle setup.
> 
> The wind really picked up so didn't have time for 80 yards
> 
> https://youtu.be/TVa92sKa_io


How are you liking that Blade Pro?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

wolf44 said:


> 80. Don't have the other mods yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, so out of the box you can do 80-85-90% ?


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Ok, so out of the box you can do 80-85-90% ?


Yes, easy to set for either 80-85-90% L.O
I have my Evolve 31 and 35 currently at 85%.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

bloodtrail1 said:


> Yes, easy to set for either 80-85-90% L.O
> I have my Evolve 31 and 35 currently at 85%.


Gotcha. Thanks


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

leveralone said:


> How are you liking that Blade Pro?


Liking the Blade. It's not the Pro, heavier version. 

It's the lighter one but liking it quite a bit. Not sure it will ever replace my old faithful Scott Sabertooth but going to try and spend more time with it this year. 
Have had quite a few thumb releases and it may be my favorite so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice shooting Shane.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Kris87 said:


> Nice shooting Shane.


Thanks bro




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Honestly, this has some serious freestyle potential. Grant it, I haven't shot freestyle or spots for a year. 

This was 20 consecutive, walk up pull arrow, walk back and shoot at 20 yards. 

Just getting a feel for the setup and more time with the TruBall Blade release. 

Not to shabby for 20 consecutive shots at the same target face. 











Going to see if I can work in a few rounds on a 5 spot over the next couple weeks to see how it does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

I don't need a new bow. Don't really have coin for a new bow. But man, that it so-o-o tempting! Great looking bow and it looks like a sweet shooter!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Shane I really liked my longer E35 and Pure for hunting, being that this is a 35" ATA would you recommend it over the 31 for a pure hunting bow?
Curious, thanks.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Shane I really liked my longer E35 and Pure for hunting, being that this is a 35" ATA would you recommend it over the 31 for a pure hunting bow?
> Curious, thanks.


It's personal preference

If you liked the 35" ATA this would be right up your alley. 

For me and the western style pack in hunts I prefer my hunting rig shorter so would opt for the Evolve 31. I have a Evolve 31 coming as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you, I am oh-so-close to pulling the trigger on an Evolve. Looking forward to your thoughts on the 31.........


----------



## Kyarcher95 (Jul 6, 2016)

The owner of the bow shop that I go to, called me a few days ago and told me the PSE rep. Is coming to the shop tomorrow with some new PSE bows. I'm planning on dropping by and checking them out. I've already shot the Evolve 31 and really like it. I have a short 26.5 " draw, so I'm sure I'll be getting the Evolve 31 instead of the 35.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*2017 PSE Evolve 35 in for a full review &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*



BucksnBass525 said:


> Thank you, I am oh-so-close to pulling the trigger on an Evolve. Looking forward to your thoughts on the 31.........


Honestly, it's a very solid offering from PSE and I am excited to see them move in this direction. It's hard to find something to fault on them. 

Things I like

The grip taking a little flatter and a little wider stance
The adjustability in the cams for tuning
Infinite adjustments for let-off to fit anyone's needs
The draw cycle is super smooth
Respectable speeds
Balances well in the hand
Holds exceptionally well on target even at the higher let-offs
Quiet
No real vibe to speak of and for whatever reason their aluminum risers have less vibe than the carbons
Lastly, just a good looking bow 

Definitely going to be up there in my picks for 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyarcher95 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thank you for the review on the 35, looking forward to seeing review on the 31.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Focusing on one strong shot at a time in prep for a 5 spot round. 

Here is 30 consecutive shots cold turkey right after getting home. 









Have it at 90% let-off and can't believe how easy it is to hold on target as a freestyle setup like this. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good. Wish I wasn't spending so much on others right now.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Shane very curious on your thought about the Carbon Air 32 ECS vs Evolve 31 ...not trying to hijack your thread maybe PM if you get time..Thanks


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bigbucks170 said:


> Shane very curious on your thought about the Carbon Air 32 ECS vs Evolve 31 ...not trying to hijack your thread maybe PM if you get time..Thanks


Can't pin point what it is but for whatever reason I like the Evolve better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk-1 (Aug 9, 2013)

I've been thinking the last couple of days... Pondering a Supra EXT with the Evolve cams, that might be a killer combo for a freestyle bow!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

dk-1 said:


> I've been thinking the last couple of days... Pondering a Supra EXT with the Evolve cams, that might be a killer combo for a freestyle bow!


I'd prefer to see a mini evolve cam on the xpressions....


----------



## dk-1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes, that too! I hope the 2018 target bows from PSE will see something along these lines.


----------



## rlawless (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the write up Shane. I have been waiting for someone to post up some tuning info on this bow. Mine should arrive by the end of the month hopefully. Oh, and disregard my signature below, I sold that bow for a Decree HD Ti and now getting the Evolve 35. lol


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

rlawless said:


> Thanks for the write up Shane. I have been waiting for someone to post up some tuning info on this bow. Mine should arrive by the end of the month hopefully. Oh, and disregard my signature below, I sold that bow for a Decree HD Ti and now getting the Evolve 35. lol


Your welcome

You will love it [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlawless (Feb 15, 2015)

Do you put much emphasis on cam lean when the bow is at full draw? Also PSE uses different weight limps to counter act cam lean on the right side (from the one I seen), so I'm wondering why your bottom cam pre-lean was so far off?


----------



## JCoulas (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm curious whether or not you will have to shim a cam on the evolve 31 when you get it and start your tuning. Would it be possible to post also?????

and great shooting would like to see what the evolve can do at 100 yards.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

rlawless said:


> Do you put much emphasis on cam lean when the bow is at full draw? Also PSE uses different weight limps to counter act cam lean on the right side (from the one I seen), so I'm wondering why your bottom cam pre-lean was so far off?


I Shot for a balance in a tune and this is not always having cams perfectly straight up and down at full draw. For instance, this Evolve 35 has slight lean at brace and slight lean at full draw. This puts centershot straight down the pipe and an overall well balanced tune. 

I'm sure you will read post on AT that have you setting zero lean at full draw. I would not be one that necessarily feels it will give you the best results. 
Reasons for this :

1) To much pre lean at brace on some bows will create serving separation prematurely where the aimstring tracks into the cams. This is cause by the bow strings oscillation from full draw to brace upon the shot and having a more severe angle at brace that the aimstring is trying to track back into. 
2) It can create Centershots being outside normal parameters 
3) unwanted grip positioning to get a clean tune

In regards to your last question 

I honestly feel it was just missed from the factory as far as the bottom cam shimming. Most the bows I have seen were not like this from the factory, so most situations you will see no need to shim. 

We will see as more start being readily available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*2017 PSE Evolve 35 in for a full review &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*



JCoulas said:


> I'm curious whether or not you will have to shim a cam on the evolve 31 when you get it and start your tuning. Would it be possible to post also?????
> 
> and great shooting would like to see what the evolve can do at 100 yards.....
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't foresee shimming on the majority of the Evolves to be honest. 
Will keep you updated when I get the 31 in

When I get some better weather I will work the 100 yard down range groups in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*2017 PSE Evolve 35 in for a full review &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

Another note in regards to draw cycle. Most your binaries with high let-off percentages are not that enjoyable to let down from full draw. 
PSE found away with the Evolve Cam System to have that 90% let-off and still make the let down on the draw very comfortable with an easy transition on let down, not wanting to take your arm off. 

I will try and do a video clip later today explaining no and showing this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a little clip on draw cycle and let down at 90% let-off

https://youtu.be/rsvCsIvKYAc


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Definitely a sharp looking bow











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have an Evolve 31 and 35. Definitely very nice bows!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

This bow seems lile the ultimate hunters bow. Of course mine is sleeping over my usps due to,no delivry because of the snow


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

This question may have already been asked... Does draw length change when changing let-off on these bows?


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

pman said:


> This question may have already been asked... Does draw length change when changing let-off on these bows?


Yep. Post #75.



ontarget7 said:


> With each let-off change you will change draw length by 3/16"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

Does the bow the come pre-set at 80% let-off with draw lengths measured from that setting, growing in length as you change let-off, or pre-set at 90% let-off with the draw lengths shortening as you change let-off?



IN_Varmntr said:


> Yep. Post #75.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Running pretty true at 80% let-off and slight increases as you increase let-off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

pman said:


> Thank you.


Your welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackouts (Apr 2, 2015)

The last couple years i've mainly had PSE and Bowtech; Planned on maybe going back to Hoyt or something else for a change of scenery. 

But alas your annoyingly great tuning/review thread is pushing me into an Evolve. Thanks alot onatget7.... Now i have to make decisions.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Shane, 
I am 28.5" draw length on all my hunting bows at 80% let-off, being that I will be shooting 90% let-off with the Evolve31 should I have it set at 28"?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Shane,
> I am 28.5" draw length on all my hunting bows at 80% let-off, being that I will be shooting 90% let-off with the Evolve31 should I have it set at 28"?


At 90% you would probably end up 3/16 longer than a true 28.5" draw. 

Realistically probably what you actually were on your Hoyt's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

I have had mine for a few days now, the first thing I had to do was shim the cams over to keep them from cutting into the yolk cable, it didn't hit at rest or at full draw but did on the way to full draw, so both top and bottom cams have one small shim on the draw side and the rest on the weight side, it originally came with 3 small shims on the draw side and one thick on the weight side. The 80% let off is to high for me so will have to wait for the other mods. Like any binary when you change the letoff you change the draw length. I don't see the LAS system helping this bow out since the cams are so large any tipping will certainly effect cam lean, which could lead to a derailment, if they do in the future they will have to watch where they put the sway limits. I do find it fincky with lefts/rights so I put a V-bar setup on which helped a lot hopefully the lower let off mods will help aswell


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*2017 PSE Evolve 35 in for a full review &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

Sounds like they were shimmed to one side to much, just depends on the limb deflection sequence. 

I'm actually way surprised how well the 80 and 90% hold for me. I'm not having any issues. 

Just shot my first 5 spot round the other day in quite awhile, 300 57x at 90% let-off and no lens 

Would have to disagree with you on the LAS System. I feel it would be a great way to fine tune lateral nock travel and don't see any issues with derailment. They have very minimal lateral change as is during the draw cycle for a binary cam. 

Lateral tears may be an issue if going to the lower stab hole so I recommend going up higher with your regular front stab position for your back bar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apkleinschmidt (Nov 11, 2015)

Ata aside, how does the Evolve 35 stack up against your old Impulse? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

apkleinschmidt said:


> Ata aside, how does the Evolve 35 stack up against your old Impulse?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Draw cycle, quieter, let down at full draw, grip, roller guards system would all be better just off the top of my head. Impulse 31 is running about 8 fps faster than the 35 and about dead even with the Evolve 31. I would say the Impulse 34 and Evolve 35 are very close on speed, give or take a couple feet per second. 
To get those speeds out of that draw cycle is pretty sweet to be honest.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The Evolve 35 is finding center rather well










Getting the bug to shoot freestyle with it. Might have to go with a lens and see how she fairs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcbowhunt (Jun 1, 2013)

Has anyone yet heard if the #80 limbs will be available in 2017? Not sure if I can wait much longer


----------



## Jcorn1961 (Dec 18, 2016)

The wedge loc system on this bow does not allow you to adjust for cam lean. It only takes up any slack in the limb pocket. Their target bows have a similar system called LAS, along with the wedge lock. The target bows can be adjusted for cam lean.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jcorn1961 said:


> The wedge loc system on this bow does not allow you to adjust for cam lean. It only takes up any slack in the limb pocket. Their target bows have a similar system called LAS, along with the wedge lock. The target bows can be adjusted for cam lean.


That is correct as we talked about it in the thread. Would be a great feature for fine tuning the hunting setup as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itbvolks (Mar 16, 2015)

Shane -

Curious on finished arrow weight for the SD's and what kind of speed your getting out of the 35?

Very intrigued. I had talked about setting up a Decree setup for freestyle with Dan earlier in the year but got me thinking about setting up an Evolve and selling off my podium for paper and foam use in a lighter setup....


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Itbvolks said:


> Shane -
> 
> Curious on finished arrow weight for the SD's and what kind of speed your getting out of the 35?
> 
> Very intrigued. I had talked about setting up a Decree setup for freestyle with Dan earlier in the year but got me thinking about setting up an Evolve and selling off my podium for paper and foam use in a lighter setup....


Will get you some current number tomorrow 

I had a Podium myself and I'm already shooting the Evolve 35 better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itbvolks (Mar 16, 2015)

Would love to see where things end up!

I've been looking to setup SuperDrives for a while now so the entirety of this setup has me super intrigued on how your setup responds as I'm looking to build up a new more flexible freestyle setup with nearly identical specs (60/29).


Looks to be a real shooter!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a quick clip verifying at 80 yards

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDUe6RtAfI0


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

And here is 90 yards

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZiuhARLB_U


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Great shooting, bro.


----------



## rlawless (Feb 15, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> I Shot for a balance in a tune and this is not always having cams perfectly straight up and down at full draw. For instance, this Evolve 35 has slight lean at brace and slight lean at full draw. This puts centershot straight down the pipe and an overall well balanced tune.
> 
> I'm sure you will read post on AT that have you setting zero lean at full draw. I would not be one that necessarily feels it will give you the best results.
> Reasons for this :
> ...



Thank You


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Your welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWarcher (Jul 25, 2006)

Mine shot bullet holes after just one small lateral rest adjustment. 
Yours definitely had some spacer issues coming out of the factory.

Thanks for the great write-up!


----------



## dk-1 (Aug 9, 2013)

I picked up my Evolve 35 Monday night. I got it home and synced/timed the cams, which weren't far off, and shot a few arrows at close range to set peep height and all that. Took it with me last night to the archery shop for Vegas League and was planning to shoot my Supra. I played with the Evolve and made a couple sight adjustments then started pounding the single face Vegas target. Two broken nocks later, I decided to shoot it for league. I ended up with a 295 17x with Gold Tip Pierce Platinums, .19 pins, and pulling 71 pounds! Only one of my arrows would have been clearly out had I been shooting my Gold Tip XXX's or a 27 series shaft. That's my best score on a Vegas face with a BHFS set up to date. When league was over, I shot it through paper and had a 1/2" tail low/tail right tear. I will be fixing this tonight. Initial set up was 28" draw, 80% let off setting, 71 pounds maxed, arrow 1/16" nock high, 13/16" center shot. This bow is super quiet, fast, SMOOTH, dead in the hand, and it holds on target great, I love everything about it!


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

dk-1 said:


> I picked up my Evolve 35 Monday night. I got it home and synced/timed the cams, which weren't far off, and shot a few arrows at close range to set peep height and all that. Took it with me last night to the archery shop for Vegas League and was planning to shoot my Supra. I played with the Evolve and made a couple sight adjustments then started pounding the single face Vegas target. Two broken nocks later, I decided to shoot it for league. I ended up with a 295 17x with Gold Tip Pierce Platinums, .19 pins, and pulling 71 pounds! Only one of my arrows would have been clearly out had I been shooting my Gold Tip XXX's or a 27 series shaft. That's my best score on a Vegas face with a BHFS set up to date. When league was over, I shot it through paper and had a 1/2" tail low/tail right tear. I will be fixing this tonight. Initial set up was 28" draw, 80% let off setting, 71 pounds maxed, arrow 1/16" nock high, 13/16" center shot. This bow is super quiet, fast, SMOOTH, dead in the hand, and it holds on target great, I love everything about it!



Let us know how your tuning went tonite.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Will get you some current number tomorrow
> 
> Interested also. I am hearing not only is the 90% let-off holding surprisingly well but is very efficient. One of the reasons I ordered the 31 is I was hearing it was not losing much speed between 80%-90% let-off.
> 
> Shane, would be nice to see speed diff at 80-85-90% let-off!!!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> ontarget7 said:
> 
> 
> > Will get you some current number tomorrow
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

3 in a row at this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itbvolks (Mar 16, 2015)

Shane -

Thanks for posting. Speed looks really solid too.

What's the SD currently? 125gr points? 


Awesome!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Your welcome

Yes, 125 grain points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk-1 (Aug 9, 2013)

mikesmith66 said:


> Let us know how your tuning went tonite.


I ended up with a perfect bullet at 7/8" center shot and 3/16" nock high. French tuned to confirm and it's dead nuts. No shimming or issues at all.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time Shane to post the numbers, puts that bow in the middle of its rating at around 336IBO. Those are solid numbers!!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Thanks for taking the time Shane to post the numbers, puts that bow in the middle of its rating at around 336IBO. Those are solid numbers!!


No problem 

It's about spot on for the 28" draw length slot. I'm seeing a little gain in efficiency with heavier arrows considering 60# bow. 

With a 420 gr arrow it's calculating out to 338 IBO




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Can't wait to get my Evolve31, if that bow is as efficient it will be pushing its IBO of 346FPS at 90% let-off!!!!! Going to make a hell of a hunting bow!!!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Got a few guys asking about the condensed review so figured I would post the link again 

http://www.ontarget7.com/single-post/2016/12/16/2017-PSE-Evolve-35-Review


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Shane my Evolve31 just flung a 407gr. GT Pro Hunter at 291FPS at 28.5"/61# with peep and loop! 347-348 IBO at 90% let-off.
Nice review, Can't wait to see what you think of the 31.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Hey Shane my Evolve31 just flung a 407gr. GT Pro Hunter at 291FPS at 28.5"/61# with peep and loop! 347-348 IBO at 90% let-off.
> Nice review, Can't wait to see what you think of the 31.


Very nice ! 
The Evolve 31's have been right at or a couple over depending on draw length. 

Let me no what you think [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey shane are you running a standard nock on those super drives or some kind of g nock setup.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Easton Micro lite super nocks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

That's what I thought, for the first time I'm gonna run gt acculite 
Same nock as you...always used a deep six nock...so we will see how it works


----------



## rlawless (Feb 15, 2015)

FiFi said:


> I have had mine for a few days now, the first thing I had to do was shim the cams over to keep them from cutting into the yolk cable, it didn't hit at rest or at full draw but did on the way to full draw, so both top and bottom cams have one small shim on the draw side and the rest on the weight side, it originally came with 3 small shims on the draw side and one thick on the weight side. The 80% let off is to high for me so will have to wait for the other mods. Like any binary when you change the letoff you change the draw length. I don't see the LAS system helping this bow out since the cams are so large any tipping will certainly effect cam lean, which could lead to a derailment, if they do in the future they will have to watch where they put the sway limits. I do find it fincky with lefts/rights so I put a V-bar setup on which helped a lot hopefully the lower let off mods will help aswell


Received my Evolve 35 yesterday and found the following. Bottom cam 1/4"+ behind top cam hitting, both cams are very close to touching yoke on the left side at full draw and seems as though they are touching the cam when drawing, mine came with the TRS (Torque Reducing System) cable guide (I like that). Both cams are shimmed very close to the left side and looks maxed out. I adjusted the TRS out some which gave more clearence for the yoke and cam contact. Compared to my Decree HD Ti, I really really like the way this bow shoots and feels. I'm thinking there may be some problems needing adressed by PSE with the cam and yoke clearence thing, but other than that I am very satisfied. 

My "Ace Rip Cord" rest cannot be used because the knob for verticle adjustment hits the cable guide (the guide cannot be moved up like the Decree HD) so I put an "Ultra Rest HD" on it and it is maxed out to left and still needing to move left maybe 1/16" more to correct a left tear, center shot is at 13/16" an thinking I will need to be close to 7/8''. Guess I can mill an 1/16" off of the mount to make it work. I will see if adjusting the TRS guide can reduce the left tear some first.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^^^

For what it's worth you don't correct a left tear which would mean bareshaft impact right by moving the rest to the left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Curious why you would try and adjust for more clearance in the yoke ? The floating yoke will be closer to touching on the left side, which is completely normal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just another heads up. For those wanting to adjust from the TRS system and backing it out. You will find the cables impeding well into your sight window so for those that don't like that, I would not back them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

ontarget7- I was wondering when you were going to do the review of the 31? I am wanting a new bow but have never shot a bow that short. But only hunt and don't shoot any tournaments. The shorter bow would be nice in the treestand. I shoot a 28 1/2 draw.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ShaneC said:


> ontarget7- I was wondering when you were going to do the review of the 31? I am wanting a new bow but have never shot a bow that short. But only hunt and don't shoot any tournaments. The shorter bow would be nice in the treestand. I shoot a 28 1/2 draw.


For what it's worth, I have always shot the shorter bows very well. 

I'm guessing I should see it within the next two weeks. 

Will try and squeeze in the video review on the Evolve 35 around the 13th, 14th and 15th of January so might have that ready by the end of January 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> For what it's worth, I have always shot the shorter bows very well.
> 
> I'm guessing I should see it within the next two weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I am looking forward to shooting them myself, just have not had the time. Hoping to get that done soon.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

ontarget7 said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> For what it's worth you don't correct a left tear which would mean bareshaft impact right by moving the rest to the left.
> 
> ...


So all the set up guides are wrong??, are you referring to something else?


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

FiFi said:


> So all the set up guides are wrong??, are you referring to something else?


He's not wrong. Left tear fix is move the rest to the right.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*2017 PSE Evolve 35 in for a full review &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*



FiFi said:


> So all the set up guides are wrong??, are you referring to something else?


If a guide suggest that, then yes, it would be wrong 



Kris87 said:


> He's not wrong. Left tear fix is move the rest to the right.


You got it, bro !!

Happy New's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Not getting this, a left tear indicates that the point of the arrow is to the right and the fix is to push it even more to the right? this assuming you have the correct arrow spine


----------



## JCoulas (Nov 23, 2015)

Follow the point with your rest. It will clear up your paper tear. For left/right tears


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

FiFi said:


> Not getting this, a left tear indicates that the point of the arrow is to the right and the fix is to push it even more to the right? this assuming you have the correct arrow spine


The power stroke is wanting to track from left to right giving you a left tear. So this shows the rest is off and to align it with power stroke you would adjust opposite the tear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlawless (Feb 15, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> For what it's worth you don't correct a left tear which would mean bareshaft impact right by moving the rest to the left.
> 
> ...


Im thinking the nock is being pushed strait forward and if the rest is pointing the arrow to the right the arrow is launched sideways arrow point right, knock left. Moving the rest left more in line with the string/nock.. It's worked for me since 1984.. Just like a rifle, if the rear sight (nock) is left and the front sight (rest) is to the right the bullet (arrow) will impact right. Bring the front sight left to center of the rear sight you hit the center bullseye.. Right?


----------



## rlawless (Feb 15, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Curious why you would try and adjust for more clearance in the yoke ? The floating yoke will be closer to touching on the left side, which is completely normal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When drawing the cams are so close they are rubbing on the yoke cable when longest part of the cam passes the yoke. At full draw the yoke is less than 1/16" and the cam lean is pretty bad. Looks like the thing is gonna derail.


----------



## rlawless (Feb 15, 2015)

*Thinking I have a Lemon?*

Cam left lean is terrible, on the draw board at full draw the string looks like a derailment is about to happen. Cams are rubbing the yoke cable while drawing. The best center shot I could get was a 3/8'' left tear with an unorthadox grip. On average it was a 1/2'' to 3/4'' left tear. I tried different spined arrows, lowering the poundage in five pound increments, three different releases, no matter where or how far I moved the rest it was a left tear. The smallest tear I could get was after removing the side stab stabilzer. The more rear weight the farther the tear got. Feels like the ass end of the bow wants to come around to the front from the left side. With all of that said after getting tuned the best I could, I did shoot some damn good groups at 20 yds. I could see the arrow fish tailing but grouped awsome. The bow is going back to PSE. PSE must be rushing to get the new bows out the door. I'm just not getting how bows are leaving the factory needing to be shimmed and timed by the customer. The bottom cam timing was off by 1/4''..


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

You got some issues going on and to be honest, it's not all bow if you are moving your rest left for a left tear. 
Doesn't matter how long you have been shooting, it's the wrong correction for that condition. 

Busy right now but will get back with you later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoulas (Nov 23, 2015)

rlawless said:


> ontarget7 said:
> 
> 
> > Curious why you would try and adjust for more clearance in the yoke ? The floating yoke will be closer to touching on the left side, which is completely normal
> ...





ontarget7 said:


> You got some issues going on and to be honest, it's not all bow if you are moving your rest left for a left tear.
> Doesn't matter how long you have been shooting, it's the wrong correction for that condition.
> 
> Busy right now but will get back with you later
> ...


Agree with ontarget7. And thanks again for the in depth review. I have learned a lot. Love my evolve. And I'm not a fanboy. This is my first PSE


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

Ontarget7-I am getting a ton of cables in my sight picture. What's the cure if any? This is my first 'binary' so not sure if this is normal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

rlawless said:


> Cam left lean is terrible, on the draw board at full draw the string looks like a derailment is about to happen. Cams are rubbing the yoke cable while drawing. The best center shot I could get was a 3/8'' left tear with an unorthadox grip. On average it was a 1/2'' to 3/4'' left tear. I tried different spined arrows, lowering the poundage in five pound increments, three different releases, no matter where or how far I moved the rest it was a left tear. The smallest tear I could get was after removing the side stab stabilzer. The more rear weight the farther the tear got. Feels like the ass end of the bow wants to come around to the front from the left side. With all of that said after getting tuned the best I could, I did shoot some damn good groups at 20 yds. I could see the arrow fish tailing but grouped awsome. The bow is going back to PSE. PSE must be rushing to get the new bows out the door. I'm just not getting how bows are leaving the factory needing to be shimmed and timed by the customer. The bottom cam timing was off by 1/4''..


I had to re shim mine due to rubbing as well, 1 thin spacer on the draw side and the rest on the weight side of the cams. With the load transfer from draw to weight side its not likely you will see even tracking with such a large cam. Mine would be clear at rest then touch the yoke then clear again. I shimmed the limbs to get a square cam lean at rest but was really bad at full draw, I left it with the small shim on the draw side as the best for mine. Its quick quiet for sure but I think limb placement and size are going to be problematic for PSE


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

FiFi said:


> So all the set up guides are wrong??, are you referring to something else?


What setup guide says to move the rest to the left if you're getting a left tear ?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

mikesmith66 said:


> What setup guide says to move the rest to the left if you're getting a left tear ?


The old set up guide from the 80's I used. I see the newer ones say to move it right. I have always thought that if your point is to the right causing a left tear moving it even further right just makes the left tear even bigger, I even went and tested it again to make sure I wasn't misunderstanding something. if I shoot a bullet hole centred up and move my rest to the right moving the point to the right I get a left tear, the more I moved it right the bigger the left tear got, the more I moved it back to the center the smaller it got and if I went to the left even further it would start tearing right, maybe its just my setups


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

There are few if any that know tuning on nearly every bow like Shane!! If he tells you believe it he can talk the talk and walk the walk... can tune and shoot!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Been tuning bows since the 70's only seen stuff like that if I tried to tune out arrows way outside the spine, but what ever works no biggy


----------



## JCoulas (Nov 23, 2015)

JTPArcher said:


> Ontarget7-I am getting a ton of cables in my sight picture. What's the cure if any? This is my first 'binary' so not sure if this is normal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


make sure the screw didn't loosen off on your cable slide rod it is adjustable...tighten it up a bit if so and will move cables further out of your sight picture.. If that's not it your most likely torqueing the bow...I had that happen to me using the high letoff only used to 75% ..(had to work on my form and grip some more)


----------



## rlawless (Feb 15, 2015)

FiFi said:


> The old set up guide from the 80's I used. I see the newer ones say to move it right. I have always thought that if your point is to the right causing a left tear moving it even further right just makes the left tear even bigger, I even went and tested it again to make sure I wasn't misunderstanding something. if I shoot a bullet hole centred up and move my rest to the right moving the point to the right I get a left tear, the more I moved it right the bigger the left tear got, the more I moved it back to the center the smaller it got and if I went to the left even further it would start tearing right, maybe its just my setups


That’s what I've been doing! I normally think about the mechanics of how something works and it always made sense as I explained about gun sights. Now I'm going to go read some of my archery books to check this out.


----------



## rlawless (Feb 15, 2015)

I’m all ears. I’m no expert, I have set up many Bows and shot archery for a long time and this is one of the most frustrating attempts thus far. I’m not giving up yet; I will move the shims and then see what the results are. I learned quite a bit yesterday about my form and grip while shooting through paper for a couple of hours. I welcome any input from your expertise.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

JTPArcher said:


> Ontarget7-I am getting a ton of cables in my sight picture. What's the cure if any? This is my first 'binary' so not sure if this is normal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make sure your flex cable rod is all the way down. 
Any time you have a flex style system you are going to have cables in your view.
Focus on your target and don't even worry about the cables in the sight picture. 
This is there to relieve the lateral loads of the system itself and not a bad thing. 



Will be answering the other concerns here shortly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*2017 PSE Evolve 35 in for a full review &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

K, let's start with how you correct a left or right tear. Looking at only from a rest adjustment standpoint. 

rlawless, you are having a left tear and the reason you have a left tear is the rest is to far to the left. This shows you that the power stroke is tracking to the right of your rest and the fieldpoint is wanting to get in front of the power stroke, thus kicking the tail to the left. By moving the rest to the right, you are aligning the rest with the power stroke and will eventually eliminate your left tear when the rest lines up perfect with it. 

With that said, there is one major thing to take into consideration and that is ones grip. This very important contact point can throw how the power stroke aligns with the rest off, even if the rest is in the appropriate position due to unwanted torque on the bow applied by the archer. 

rlawless, let's start from scratch and give me your current tune settings. Also let me know your limb deflection numbers and their positions. I will need how your cams are positioned, whether farther to the right, left etc. 

What draw length, draw weight, arrow specs etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

FiFi said:


> Been tuning bows since the 70's only seen stuff like that if I tried to tune out arrows way outside the spine, but what ever works no biggy


I hate to burst your bubble but you have been doing it wrong since the 70's. 

All this stuff about derailing, cams being to big etc is just not reality. 

Sure there will be some bows that leave the factory with the wrong spacer configuration but that number will be relatively small. Limb sequence would even be a smaller number leaving the factory wrong. Especially since it's not hard to check them, it's stamped so everyone can see the order. It's not like once put together one would not have a chance to verify things are as they should be. 

Aside from occasional swapping spacers I don't foresee any concerns with these bows to be honest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlawless (Feb 15, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> K, let's start with how you correct a left or right tear. Looking at only from a rest adjustment standpoint.
> 
> rlawless, you are having a left tear and the reason you have a left tear is the rest is to far to the left. This shows you that the power stroke is tracking to the right of your rest and the fieldpoint is wanting to get in front of the power stroke, thus kicking the tail to the left. By moving the rest to the right, you are aligning the rest with the power stroke and will eventually eliminate your left tear when the rest lines up perfect with it.
> 
> ...


Okay, eating a little crow.. After spending a good while reevaluating my grip, anchor point and form by shooting through paper it came down to my anchor point being high causing lateral tear issues. I am now getting consistent bare shaft bullet holes with the rest being just shy of 3/4” (.745 in.) from the riser. I appreciate the input and feedback from everyone especially you Shane. I think I can handle it from here. Shooting from 30yds I had 6 out of 8 arrows inside a 2" group.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

rlawless said:


> Okay, eating a little crow.. After spending a good while reevaluating my grip, anchor point and form by shooting through paper it came down to my anchor point being high causing lateral tear issues. I am now getting consistent bare shaft bullet holes with the rest being just shy of 3/4” (.745 in.) from the riser. I appreciate the input and feedback from everyone especially you Shane. I think I can handle it from here. Shooting from 30yds I had 6 out of 8 arrows inside a 2" group.


Not only does Shane help everyone out but he can shoot! Spend a little time on his website or youtube makes a real believer in what he says! Glad you got it going!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just may focus on the 35 for a target rig 
Now if I could get the rest of them to look like that, we would be in business 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoulas (Nov 23, 2015)

The other good thing I found about the added length in the 85 and 90% let off adjustments is that you can use it to fine tune your draw length if you don't mind the lower let off


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Here is mine at full draw. There is less than single playing card space between the cables??? Is this right.

Don't have too many shoots through it. Not seeing obvious excessive wear but I think it's starting to show First signs. 

What do you think?





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## athomp70 (May 8, 2010)

Shane, can you tell me what your limb sequence is on your evolve 35. I just picked one up today and the deflection # are 160 tl, 167 tr,161 bl, 163 br. It is right handed. I haven't set it up yet. Thanks


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

hi Shane, it seems like the pse engineers designed this bow to be set at 90%. When the stops are out to get 80% they don't seem locked in like they are at 90. do you see any issues with this?


----------



## cowpoke55 (Jul 7, 2011)

great review! thanks


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

zekezoe said:


> hi Shane, it seems like the pse engineers designed this bow to be set at 90%. When the stops are out to get 80% they don't seem locked in like they are at 90. do you see any issues with this?


Have not seen any issues with either setting. 

Just got the Evolve 31 in so will be going through this one as well. Will go over tune settings repeatability and what it takes to get the most out of them. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Can't wait to hear more on the 31


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

tagged!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Will start another thread for the 31 once I get going on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

So the flex rod is gone only from the E31 ,or from all 2017 bows?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Belicoso said:


> So the flex rod is gone only from the E31 ,or from all 2017 bows?


Target guys within PSE pushed to have the new TRS system that is on their target line on the Evolves so I believe this is the current change you will see on them moving forward. 

They are interchangeable if one desired the flex rod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> Target guys within PSE pushed to have the new TRS system that is on their target line on the Evolves so I believe this is the current change you will see on them moving forward.
> 
> They are interchangeable if one desired the flex rod
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Does the solid rod have any advantage over the flex rod?
Both my Evolve 31 and 35 have the flex rods. But if there is an upside to going solid I would change them out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Here is how it is now. 









And now reversed. It's 100% worse lol they are touching where my thumb is. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

They are routed the wrong way if your desiring more clearance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhands77 (Oct 23, 2012)

Have you backed off the limbs from max poundage and noticed a difference in the valley by chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> They are routed the wrong way if your desiring more clearance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So press it and pass one of the cables to the outside and then flip the roller?

Good grief I even bought from the pse headquarters shop in tucson. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ss315 said:


> So press it and pass one of the cables to the outside and then flip the roller?
> 
> Good grief I even bought from the pse headquarters shop in tucson. Lol
> 
> ...


They will tune either way but if you want more clearance you will flip the roller and run it like this. I have one one way and one the other way right now and zero issues tuning. Yes, the cables are close but still clears just fine with minimal clearance











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

jhands77 said:


> Have you backed off the limbs from max poundage and noticed a difference in the valley by chance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Good stuff. Actually starting to come around to this cam. Spent some time with one the other day and you can actually get the valley back to last years feel and let off with some effort, and obviously the new cam is better vertically across the draw spectrum. Definitely not what I would call a consumer friendly set up, but definitely very tunable, and nice when finished. Hope they throw the LAS at it in the near future, and lighten up the riser a bit.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Wish they would put a little more of a riser shelf on these bows too, just kind of comes across cheap.


----------



## Kyarcher95 (Jul 6, 2016)

I shot the Evolve 31, and had the shop guy to back the poundage back a little. He said the limb bolts were real hard to turn. Have you seen this with the Evolve 31?


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

My limb bolts on both my 31 and 35 were no problem to adjust. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyarcher95 (Jul 6, 2016)

Good, thank you. I plan on getting an Evolve 31.


----------



## Backwoodlife (Jun 21, 2015)

What kind/ spin arrows are you using?


----------



## Backwoodlife (Jun 21, 2015)

Nevermind i found it in the post.380 grain Easton SuperDrive 25 with a 125 tip right?


----------



## Mr Wiskr Biskit (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey Shane, have you ever heard about or been to Red Rock Archery in Grand Junction, CO. ? they are holding an evolve 35 for me to try tomorrow. do you think they will go through most of the steps you did to shim the cams if needed and get the arrows tracking correctly ? if not how far of a drive will it be for me to pay you to set up my bow ? ;-)


----------



## KiwiMaoriBoii69 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have been waiting for someone like your bow servicing calibre to explain the process of tuning and fine tuning a bow ..what to do and ways you are able to have varying solutions to be able to solve an issue ..even out of the box ..so now I know can put a name to the face on AT (I have come across your YouTube channel in the last 2 weeks) and look forward to the knowledge you have to share to us who are looking at taking bow tuning to the next level 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

tagged


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anyone know of a similiar kit with fewer shims?
Don't mind spending the money to tune the bow, but 1/2 the shims at 1/2 the price would be nice.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/small-archery-shim-kit.html#fullDescription


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Those that actually have a 35, if you line the string up with the stab holes does it line up with the front stab holes?. If I line up my arrow and string with the stab holes on the back my arrow looks way outside of the front stab mount


----------



## JCoulas (Nov 23, 2015)

Glenn58 said:


> Does anyone know of a similiar kit with fewer shims?
> Don't mind spending the money to tune the bow, but 1/2 the shims at 1/2 the price would be nice.
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/small-archery-shim-kit.html#fullDescription


Buckeyearcherysolutions.com

Mini shim kit.


----------



## OspreyZB (Feb 26, 2017)

Tagged


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

JCoulas said:


> Buckeyearcherysolutions.com
> 
> Mini shim kit.


Thanks! Just ordered one.


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Bottom cam came in with just 1 .020 shim on the left side. I ended up taking that out and going with a .062 on the left and filled in the right.
> Would have to check what's on the right side to be exact, it may be very close to .062.


Shane...I ordered a 35 the other day and it should be here this coming week which lead me to read through your tuning post here. I have a question regarding the shim change you made. You mentioned the bottom cam only had one .020 shim on the left side. So I take it there was no shim(s) on the right side. You replaced the .020 with a .062 (3x thicker) shim on the left side and filled in the right with ~ .062. I think I'm missing something here because the numbers don't seem to add up. If you remove a cam and take the total dimension of all shims together, that dimension has to be maintained no matter what shims you put on each size to keep the limb spacing the same...Right? 

This is the first split limb binary cam bow I've owned and I just want to make sure I'm not missing something. I'm getting old and I think I need to start taking Prevagen! 

Thanks,
Glenn


----------



## csalodge (Jun 12, 2014)

Tag so I can reread. Great info Shane. Thanks for all the time you spend helping us.


----------



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

How do you think the 35 stacks up to a Supra EXT for a spot bow and maybe a FITA set up?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

With new strings (BCY Mercury) Im not sure how much my arrows weigh but I am at a 27.5" 80% mods and 70# she shot around 285 feet per second. I'm guessing the weight of the arrow was around 400 grains? Next arrow build though will be around 500 grains.

But I did this so I'm not complaining too bad. My last bow that had a 340 IBO was shooting a 426 grain at around 279fps. So I'm not quite sure what is going on with my speed. May change speed and remove some extra material.


----------



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

So you say the Evolve is pretty accurate


----------



## shooter34 (Feb 24, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

also interested in your opinion of the evolve 35 vs supra ext


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Evolve 35 holds quite a bit better for me personally. Go through quite a few bows but still have the Evolve 35. I may just set it up for target, it shoots that well for me. Have owned a couple Supra's and would take the Evolve 35 hands down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Really my favorite bow to date 
Stacks arrows 
Easy to draw, super easy to let down and it's shooting my 455 grain hunting arrow over 300fps
The ABB strings haven't moved
I moved one small shim in my initial tuning and it's been driving tacks ever since


This is two cold bore 40 yards shot from a few days ago 
A ramcat and a field tip


----------



## nwmnbowhunter (Sep 5, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Evolve 35 holds quite a bit better for me personally. Go through quite a few bows but still have the Evolve 35. I may just set it up for target, it shoots that well for me. Have owned a couple Supra's and would take the Evolve 35 hands down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane...as always, thank you for all the info.

Please go to vegas again, I would personally love to see you take a "hunting" bow!!!!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I swore I would hunt the Halon 32/6 this year but the ECS just kept tugging at me, I seen a Custom Shop Olive Riser/black limb Evolve 35 yesterday in the classifieds and it tore me up-LOL.
The Evolve 35 is on its way to Michigan.........................


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

Your going to LOVE It! Smooth! Tunable, overall great bow! Shot the new target bows! They are awesome also. ECS cams are great! Another Evolve 35 in Michigan!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

nwmnbowhunter said:


> Shane...as always, thank you for all the info.
> 
> Please go to vegas again, I would personally love to see you take a "hunting" bow!!!!


Your welcome 

The Evolve 35 is setup freestyle right now. 
You may just see it in Vegas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

I had my evolve 35 paper tuned and shooting bullet holes, but when I shot broadheads (tried 2 different ones both expandable rage extreme and Spitfire Max), they landed 3 inches right of my field points. I moved my rest right and eventually got the broadheads to get to within 1 inch of my field points, but still hitting right.

I moved some shims around and ended up with my sight (spot-hogg hoggit) so far right, that it couldn't move any further and my arrow, from the nocking point to the rest, was angled about 25 degrees to the right.

Eventually, I reset it all back to where it was paper tuned. I was shooting lighted nocks on the broadhead arrows, and not on the field points, so I removed those. I dropped the draw weight from 70lbs to 64lbs and these things have helped some and things are better, but not perfect.

My arrow is still angled pretty good, 15 degrees, and my sight is set way to the right. I also have my cables in my sight window so bad that they almost cover my pins. At 20 yards, my broadheads are hitting about 3/4" to the right of my field points and I'm satisfied with that for now. However, I don't think I'll shoot at any deer over 25 years this year, as that spread is going to get worse at longer distances.

This is my 4th PSE, having owned a 2013 Drive, 2012 Freak, 2015 Decree HD and now this 2017 Evolve 35. I never had any of these problems with the other three bows. I'm considering getting rid of this bow after the hunting season and going back to my Decree. I've taken this bow to 2 different guys to tune, and done some work myself and can't seem to get it to work. 

Is there any chance I have a lemon, or is this bow just not fitting me?


Here are the specs for my bow and arrows

Left Handed
70# limbs set to 64 lbs
Drawlength at 30.5"
90% let off
Arrow GT Hunter XT 340 (Shooting left handed, under spined should put me right of my field points, not left. GT Charts show with my draw length and weight, I should shoot more spine, not less)

I love everything about this bow except that I can't get it to tune. Frustrating as all get out.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

I have 3 Evolve Cam bows and all 3 of them had left tears, bare shafts hitting right when set up at 3/4" a 13/64" center shot. I had to shim all of them and two of them ended up with 0.010 shims next to the left Cams top and bottom with the cable guard turned all the way in. I don't think it is me or my form as with other bows when my form is off I'll have bare shafts hitting left. They also seem to like a lighter spine than I would expect. I shoot 70/30 with 29.5" arrows and heavier inserts with 125 grain heads. With my other bows 250 spines work best, 300's with the ECS Cams. They are great once you get them set up though.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Golfnut1969 said:


> I had my evolve 35 paper tuned and shooting bullet holes, but when I shot broadheads (tried 2 different ones both expandable rage extreme and Spitfire Max), they landed 3 inches right of my field points. I moved my rest right and eventually got the broadheads to get to within 1 inch of my field points, but still hitting right.
> 
> I moved some shims around and ended up with my sight (spot-hogg hoggit) so far right, that it couldn't move any further and my arrow, from the nocking point to the rest, was angled about 25 degrees to the right.
> 
> ...


Centershot measurement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Centershot measurement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure. I'll measure tonight and post.


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Centershot measurement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5/8


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Golfnut1969 said:


> 5/8


Move your rest to the right away from your riser to fix Broadheads right and bareshaft tail left impact right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Move your rest to the right away from your riser to fix Broadheads right and bareshaft tail left impact right
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did. I started at about 3/4 center shot measurement and moved it right. I moved it so far that at one point, my arrow, from the nock, was at about a 20-degree angle away from the riser. I'll take a picture if need be.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

If your Broadheads is only 3/4" to the right at 20 it doesn't take much movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

The problem is that my sight is maxed out for movement. Moving the rest right, causes my groups to move right, and my sight is maxed-out as far as the right to left adjustment and can't move any more to the right. 

I'm shooting a Spot-Hogg HoggIt, which can be moved quite a bit. To max it out like it tells me there is something not right here.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Golfnut1969 said:


> The problem is that my sight is maxed out for movement. Moving the rest right, causes my groups to move right, and my sight is maxed-out as far as the right to left adjustment and can't move any more to the right.
> 
> I'm shooting a Spot-Hogg HoggIt, which can be moved quite a bit. To max it out like it tells me there is something not right here.


Flip your bar on the Spot Hogg and you will have plenty adjustment. This pushes your sight out farther and gives you plenty of adjustment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

I wish it was that simple. The bar is already on that side. I had to move that when I first got the bow as even field points were hitting way right. The sight housing is mounted as far right as it can go, and it's out of the micro adjustment too.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Are you sure you cannot adjust it any more?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5252909


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Golfnut1969 said:


> I wish it was that simple. The bar is already on that side. I had to move that when I first got the bow as even field points were hitting way right. The sight housing is mounted as far right as it can go, and it's out of the micro adjustment too.


You should have more adjustment than maxing out at a 3/4” centershot

A sight is only a means to hit the spot you are aiming at. You don’t stop tuning to accommodate a sight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

I can send you a picture of the sight and set up. Dan Jasa set up my bow originally and had it papertuned to shoot bullet holes. When I put on the sight and got it sighted in (without moving anything), I had to move the sight way right. I shot field rounds most of the summer with the set up and it shot great. It wasn't until I got out my field points that I started running into issues with my sight. I moved my sight about a 1/4 inch to get the broadheads to land where they are today, but I've run out of sight movement. As I've move my rest too, I've also had the cables move into my sight picture to where they're almost covering my pins. This is not a deal breaker, but annoying. 

When I first started doing this, Dan had me move some cam shims too, but this only made things worse as far as the sight was concerned. Anyway, I appreciate your help, and since you know me, I don't blame you for doubting anything I might tell you. Let me know if you want to see pictures of anything so I'm not wasting your time.


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

Kaizoku said:


> Are you sure you cannot adjust it any more?
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5252909


I've owned this sight for 3 years and have moved the housing to both sides of the bar, and moved the bar to all configurations. As this is the internet, and there are a lot of idiots out there, I don't fault you for doubting me. I'll post a picture tonight to show you. Thanks though for the link.


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

I forgot I took this picture and sent it to Dan Jasa. 


You can see here my sight is maxed out. You can also see the angle the arrow is coming off the riser.

I can't get a picture to post. But here is a URL to the pic.

http://www.stlbowhunters.com/downloads/20170905_182430.jpg


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Pics not showing up 
Headed out to work but will get back with you when I can if you want to send me a pic 
435-592-6106


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Golfnut1969 said:


> I forgot I took this picture and sent it to Dan Jasa.
> 
> 
> You can see here my sight is maxed out. You can also see the angle the arrow is coming off the riser.
> ...


Probably going to have to shim the cams and/or swap limb configuration.


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

Kaizoku said:


> Probably going to have to shim the cams and/or swap limb configuration.


That's not something I'm totally comfortable with. I'll have to go see someone locally who knows more about this. 

Thanks


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Golfnut1969 said:


> I did. I started at about 3/4 center shot measurement and moved it right. I moved it so far that at one point, my arrow, from the nock, was at about a 20-degree angle away from the riser. I'll take a picture if need be.


Sounds like a dream to tune... :mg:


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> You should have more adjustment than maxing out at a 3/4” centershot
> 
> A sight is only a means to hit the spot you are aiming at. You don’t stop tuning to accommodate a sight.
> 
> ...


Yeah this is the bow of the year. Definitely what we're all striving for... LMAO


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Just get a Hoyt and be done with it. It will take you about ten minutes to set up and tune.


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Sounds like a dream to tune... :mg:


My thoughts exactly. Pretty much my first attempt at tuning a bow and it's been anything but 'dreamy'!


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Just get a Hoyt and be done with it. It will take you about ten minutes to set up and tune.


I've always like Hoyts. Since I'm about ready to sell this one, I might do that!


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

It's ridiculous that any company expects joe public to pull axles to simply tune a bow. Not a big deal for us tuners, but completely ridiculous for the average hunter.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Not everyone can afford flagship bows. Therefore most of the average hunters are not shooting them. They are buying the less expensive ready to hunt packages. That likely are not tuned very well with a draw length way too long. Buying a half dozen inexpensive lower end arrows that stick 3" in front of the riser. Shooting said bow to the best of their ability starting a month before season. Then simply screwing on their broadheads then hitting the woods. If they can hit a 9" paper plate they are good right?

Archery Talk is a small percentage of worldwide archers. A good portion of the members likely do not have "tuned" bows. The majority of the regular participants do strive for and expect perfection. They will do what it takes to get there.

I'm not a "tuner". Though I do own a bow press, fletching jig, arrow saw, drawboard, string jig, bow levels, and other various archery tools. Doing your own work is pretty much necessary anymore. The cost of the tools is worth it in the long run.

All bows have their quirks. Last I heard the Bowtech Reigns were supposedly the best bows of the year? The vast majority are buying Hoyt or Mathews though. Because that is what the dealers push.


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

What does the arrow look like at full draw? Is still in pointing towards 1 o'clock?

With these bows I heard that you shouldn't really worry about what it looks at rest. It's about what its doing at full draw. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

ss315 said:


> What does the arrow look like at full draw? Is still in pointing towards 1 o'clock?
> 
> With these bows I heard that you shouldn't really worry about what it looks at rest. It's about what its doing at full draw.


I'll have to see if I can take a pic, but I know it's not as severe.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

THE ELKMAN said:


> It's ridiculous that any company expects joe public to pull axles to simply tune a bow. Not a big deal for us tuners, but completely ridiculous for the average hunter.


No different than someone having to twist yokes on a Hoyt. Most guys don't have a press either.


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Golfnut1969 said:


> I'll have to see if I can take a pic, but I know it's not as severe.


This is my second evolve 35. Hopefully I can you out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Kris87 said:


> No different than someone having to twist yokes on a Hoyt. Most guys don't have a press either.


Or reconfiguring bottom spacers on the Hoyts. Not to mention the Hoyts settle in at a different rate on the cables since they are under different loads. Very easy to have top cam lagging behind at full draw and needing a tweak to get you back on track. 

With The Evolve cam you have the same loads on the cables so cam rotation stays equal even after things settle in or have slight movement over time. 

They all tune, it’s just knowing the different steps to get you there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

ontarget7 said:


> They all tune, it’s just knowing the different steps to get you there.


For realz.......


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

They do "all tune". It really comes down to how many steps you "want/need" to take to get you there. Not only that, it comes down to how big those steps are...


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Just unnecessary IMHO...


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Just get a Hoyt and be done with it. It will take you about ten minutes to set up and tune.


I have never owned or shot a Hoyt that feels as good or performs anything like the PSE Evolve series, thanks but I will pass.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

bucksnbass525 said:


> i have never owned or shot a hoyt that feels as good or performs anything like the pse evolve series, thanks but i will pass.


... :roflmao:


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

tag


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

ss315 said:


> What does the arrow look like at full draw? Is still in pointing towards 1 o'clock?
> 
> With these bows I heard that you shouldn't really worry about what it looks at rest. It's about what its doing at full draw.
> 
> ...


I don't have a draw board, but I think it straightens out. Shot a 450 round last night and the bow shot great (better than me). I'm really happy with this bow, with the exception of the broadhead issue, and the fact that I have to have my sight moved so far to the right. I think I might set up my old Decree HD and use that for hunting. I'll either sell this Evolve 35 since it simply won't tune. I took it to a 3rd guy, and he wants to somehow tie off the floating yoke so he can make yoke adjustments. I'd rather not alter the bow to that extreme. 

I'm guessing this bow simply doesn't fit me, or that I've got a bad limb configuration. I really don't know, but I think a $1000 bow shouldn't have all these issues.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

Golfnut1969 said:


> I don't have a draw board, but I think it straightens out. Shot a 450 round last night and the bow shot great (better than me). I'm really happy with this bow, with the exception of the broadhead issue, and the fact that I have to have my sight moved so far to the right. I think I might set up my old Decree HD and use that for hunting. I'll either sell this Evolve 35 since it simply won't tune. I took it to a 3rd guy, and he wants to somehow tie off the floating yoke so he can make yoke adjustments. I'd rather not alter the bow to that extreme.
> 
> I'm guessing this bow simply doesn't fit me, or that I've got a bad limb configuration. I really don't know, but I think a $1000 bow shouldn't have all these issues.


This seems like such a simple fix in my mind, maybe because I've worked on plenty of these bows now. You basically have a left tear with a left handed bow, which the easiest remedy is to simply shim the cams to the left, which takes some of the cam lean out of the system. I've only worked on all right handed bows, and they almost always have a right tear, which I fix by taking lean out of the system by moving the cams to the right. I'm betting your bow has two thin shims on the upper right, and a medium and thin on the left side. All you'd need to do is move one more thin shim from left side to right side.


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> This seems like such a simple fix in my mind, maybe because I've worked on plenty of these bows now. You basically have a left tear with a left handed bow, which the easiest remedy is to simply shim the cams to the left, which takes some of the cam lean out of the system. I've only worked on all right handed bows, and they almost always have a right tear, which I fix by taking lean out of the system by moving the cams to the right. I'm betting your bow has two thin shims on the upper right, and a medium and thin on the left side. All you'd need to do is move one more thin shim from left side to right side.


I think it actually has two thin shims and the bigger one on the left, and only one thin shim on the right. I'll double check that in a few minutes. My bow is in my truck outside.


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums...Bow Work/Top-Left Shim Config_zpsucfyuwmb.jpg

Here is the URL to the image, since this site won't let me upload images.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

I just responded to your PM. So it does look like you have two thins and a medium on the top left, and that would make sense if you only have one thin on the top right. Your cams are shimmed too far to the right, this causes more positive lean than you need. It would be an easy fix to just shim the cams back to the left on the axle, it would fix your centershot, and allow your sight to come back in to the left as well. If I could shoot left handed, I'd fix it for you if you sent it to me.


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

Did they fix the string stopper bar design where it connects to the riser??? That's a fatal flaw IMO.


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

meatman said:


> Did they fix the string stopper bar design where it connects to the riser??? That's a fatal flaw IMO.


What kind of 'fatal flaw' is there with the string stopper bar? I've not had any problems with that.


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

Golfnut1969 said:


> What kind of 'fatal flaw' is there with the string stopper bar? I've not had any problems with that.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5264481&page=2&p=1106012031#post1106012031


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

meatman said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5264481&page=2&p=1106012031#post1106012031
> 
> View attachment 6268745


Is that the string stop bar or the cable guide bar? In either case, the Evolve doesn't have that so it doesn't apply here. 

I've owned 4 PSE bows: a Drive, Freak, Decree HD and now the Evolve 35. I've never seen a cable guild rod or string stop bar that looks like this.


----------



## klj100 (Sep 24, 2017)

That's a good looking bow!


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> I just responded to your PM. So it does look like you have two thins and a medium on the top left, and that would make sense if you only have one thin on the top right. Your cams are shimmed too far to the right, this causes more positive lean than you need. It would be an easy fix to just shim the cams back to the left on the axle, it would fix your centershot, and allow your sight to come back in to the left as well. If I could shoot left handed, I'd fix it for you if you sent it to me.


So I reconfigured my shims so that I had the one thick shim on the left side and the three thin shims on the right of the cam. I did this on both the top and bottom cams. I moved the rest back to center (13/16") and I'm now hitting the same with both broadheads and field points. I'll be shooting some more this week to make sure, but so far it looks good. My sight is still very far right (but not completely maxed out like it was). I'm hoping I've finally got things worked out. 

I might shoot thru some paper just to see what is shows, but from what I understand, broadhead tuning is a more reliable method than paper or walkback tuning.


----------



## Wickstick (Aug 3, 2017)

Love my Evolve 35 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

Golfnut1969 said:


> So I reconfigured my shims so that I had the one thick shim on the left side and the three thin shims on the right of the cam. I did this on both the top and bottom cams. I moved the rest back to center (13/16") and I'm now hitting the same with both broadheads and field points. I'll be shooting some more this week to make sure, but so far it looks good. My sight is still very far right (but not completely maxed out like it was). I'm hoping I've finally got things worked out.
> 
> I might shoot thru some paper just to see what is shows, but from what I understand, broadhead tuning is a more reliable method than paper or walkback tuning.


I got your pictures, nice job. I know you mentioned you originally swapped a shim to the wrong side, and unfortunately, I bet a lot of guys do that by mistake. Glad you fixed it and its shooting better.


----------



## asparch (Apr 2, 2020)

this one is great thanks


----------



## asparch (Apr 2, 2020)

With The Evolve cam you have the same loads on the cables so cam rotation stays equal even after things settle in or have slight movement over time. 

They all tune, it’s just knowing the different steps to get you there.


----------



## asparch (Apr 2, 2020)

They all tune, it’s just knowing the different steps to get you there.


----------



## asparch (Apr 2, 2020)

Really my favorite bow to date 
Stacks arrows 
Easy to draw, super easy to let down and it's shooting my 455 grain hunting arrow over 300fps
The ABB strings haven't moved
I moved one small shim in my initial tuning and it's been driving tacks ever since


This is two cold bore 40 yards shot from a few days ago 
A ramcat and a field tip


----------

